# grateful dead fakebook



## SomeDumbFluff

i found the PDF for a very well put together grateful dead fake book, (meaning it mostly has only chords and lyrics ) with more songs in it than you'd get buying a "legit" book from a music or book store. (i've been in the market for a dead book for a while now) thought sharing it here would be a good idea. new busking material or something. it also includes covers they did of some bob dylan and beatles songs and such, i guess people have been taking the PDF to Kinkos or other office supply/ printing stores and they'll make you a nicely bound, easy to read, easy to play grateful dead book.

so yeah >.>" i was pretty excited about this because i heard about this book going around and had no idea where it came from. now maybe other people can be just as excited as i was to find this.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Whether you like em or not, GD brings in the $. Thanks for posting this, most updated version I've seen yet.


----------

